
Windows 10 will support Linux file systems inside File Explorer - caution
https://www.engadget.com/windows-10-support-linux-file-systems-inside-file-explorer-120509120.html
======
thatannoyingguy
They should clarify in the title that they are about the WSL filesystems and
not the filesystems you use on your daily Linux distribution like ext4 for
instance.

